# ASUS USB-AC51



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

Hey! So this is my second thread on the FreeBSD forums, and I'm trying to get the USB-AC51 by ASUS to work in FreeBSD. In the FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE release notes, it says that "urtwn(4) has been updated to support the ASUS USB-AC51", so it's supposed to be working.

I've tried putting `if_urtwn_load="YES"` and `legal.realtek.license_ack=1`, but the interface does still not show up in `ifconfig`.
I also tried loading the kernel module manually by using kldload(8), but no luck there either.


----------



## tobik@ (May 26, 2017)

Does it show up in `sysctl net.wlan.devices`?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Does it show up in `sysctl net.wlan.devices`?


I'm afraid it doesn't.


----------



## tobik@ (May 26, 2017)

Ok, I don't see the product id for the ASUS USB-AC51 in the driver. Seems like it wasn't actually added?

What's the output of `usbconfig dump_device_desc`?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Ok, I don't see the product id for the ASUS USB-AC51 in the driver. Seems like it wasn't actually added?
> 
> What's the output of `usbconfig dump_device_desc`?


I made it easier for you to see so I'm only showing the output for `vendor 0x0b05 (ASUS)`.

```
ugen1.3: <product 0x17d1 vendor 0x0b05> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (160mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0201
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000  <Probed by interface class>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x0b05
  idProduct = 0x17d1
  bcdDevice = 0x0100
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <MediaTek>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <WiFi>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <1.0>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

PS: I am using FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE


----------



## tobik@ (May 26, 2017)

Ok, I don't think there is an easy solution to this.  According to [1] the USB-AC51 has a MediaTek MT7610U chip which definitely isn't supported by urtwn(4) (even if we were to add the product id to it).  I think the release note entry is bogus and someone misunderstood the commit message.

Even mainline Linux doesn't support this device yet.  I suggest returning it and getting another dongle as annoying as that is 

[1] https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_USB-AC51


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Ok, I don't think there is an easy solution to this.  According to [1] the USB-AC51 has a MediaTek MT7610U chip which definitely isn't supported by urtwn(4) (even if we were to add the product id to it).  I think the release note entry is bogus and someone misunderstood the commit message.
> 
> Even mainline Linux doesn't support this device yet.  I suggest returning it and getting another dongle as annoying as that is
> 
> [1] https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_USB-AC51


I see.. thanks for your help. Do you have any good suggestions for other USB network cards?


----------



## tobik@ (May 26, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> Do you have any good suggestions for other USB network cards?


Check urtwn(4) or ural(4) for a list of supported devices.

The ASUS USB-N10 NANO should be fine though I haven't tried it in a while. Check that the chipset is a Realtek RTL8188CU. And beware that wifi dongles sometimes are sold under similar names but with a completely different chipset.


----------

